# HTML instead of BBCode when quoting a PM



## Destructobot (Apr 20, 2008)

Whenever I reply to a PM the quoted message has all of its formatting (including line breaks) in HTML instead of BBcode. HTML tags don't work for mortals on this board, so I have to fix the quote every time.

For example, this:





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Destructobot,
> 
> noONE has left you a comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artheido (Apr 22, 2008)

Never happens to me apart from the time when the page didn't load properly.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Destructobot--are you serious? I dont have that problem...at all. I do have a problem with formating text size or style though. But I think its only when I'm at school.


----------



## Bri (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this is a (somewhat) old post, but I have the same problem.  Does anyone have a solution?

-Bri


----------



## alex (Aug 25, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> I know this is a (somewhat) old post, but I have the same problem.  Does anyone have a solution?
> 
> -Bri? YOU BUMPED IT!
> 
> ...



Or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Costello (Aug 26, 2008)

happens very frequently for me too.
I've submitted this bug to narin's todo list as I'm currently AFH.


----------



## Bri (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks!

It happens to me every time (I never get proper BBcode when I reply to a PM).  I wonder why it happens to some and not to others, and to some only sometimes and not all the time.

-Bri


----------



## Narin (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm working on this and made some changes. If you are still experiencing this problem, please let me know and also either post or PM me the contents of the PM or a test case that causes the problem.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 19, 2008)

I was having that html problem a while ago, it started working right like a week ago or so


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 19, 2008)

happens to me.

here is an example



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

